# 10.000 point black legion army list



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

so i wanna build a 10.000 point black legion legion army.

here is the legendary units there will be in the army

warlord titan (huros revenges)

warhound scout titan (the hound of abaddon)

warhound scout titan (the scout hound)

thunderhawk gunship (black bird)
(i know the names suck, if you have a name for any of the units please tell)


battle formations

line breaker squadron (3x demolisher)

line breaker squadron (3x demolisher)

lords of the black crusade (abaddon the despoiler, 3 terminator lords, 1 terminator sorcere, 5 terminator. are gonna fly in the thunderhawk with a deamon prince)

there is also going to be 

3 defilers

3 predators

6 rhinos (each with a 10 man squad of chaos marines with champion, power fist, plasma pistol, meltagun and plasma gun.)

2x deamon princes (each with wings, mark of tzeentch, warptime, gift of chaos. the deamon prince ho flyes with abaddon has the same things)


i now that this is a BIG DREAM and will take a long time (years).

i realy hope that somebody will help me with names, how to build a warlord titan and other stuff.

thank you for reading.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good, i would point out that there is predicted to be a completely new chaos codex as well as a rewrite of the core rules in the next year or so, it's the reason i'm holding off on my own large chaos army . I'm working on a couple of small units for now and trying to make the as core heavy until the new rules are more solidly implemented. 

Assuming the current rules i would split your csm units. I find gearing units towards a certain task and then buddying them off works better then trying to multi task within a squad. 

10 csm with champion with combi melta and power fist and 2 meltas in rhino with combi melta,
supported by 
10 csm with plasma pistol, power weapon champion and two plasma guns in rhino with a combi plasma 
work better than 2 mixed units.

If you move one of your units you cannot fire your plasma gun and still assault, if you stand still you risk the plasma pistol and melta having crappy range issues.

On the other hand, dedicated units can storm up and whilst the plasma unit are popping enemy terminators the meltas are putting 4 melta shots into the nearest enemy battle tank. 

That's just personal preference though.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Unless you plan on putting your army on here....wrong subcategory.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking good, i would point out that there is predicted to be a completely new chaos codex as well as a rewrite of the core rules in the next year or so, it's the reason i'm holding off on my own large chaos army . I'm working on a couple of small units for now and trying to make the as core heavy until the new rules are more solidly implemented.
> 
> Assuming the current rules i would split your csm units. I find gearing units towards a certain task and then buddying them off works better then trying to multi task within a squad.
> 
> ...


i now that there will be a new codex soon. that is why i am only gonna focus on the warlord.

thank you for your sugestions.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Names:
Warlord Titan - Horus' Irae
Warhound Scout - Eye of Horus
Warhound Scout - Hound of Oblivion
Thunderhawk - Black Raptor

Good luck with all that! :victory:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you planning to build some of those titans soon? Are you going to post picture updates of their construction? I'd love to see how you plan to build the warlord.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Names:
> Warlord Titan - Horus' Irae
> Warhound Scout - Eye of Horus
> Warhound Scout - Hound of Oblivion
> ...


 thanks for the name (hound of oblivion, how thit you come up with such a cool name) thanks for the support.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Are you planning to build some of those titans soon? Are you going to post picture updates of their construction? I'd love to see how you plan to build the warlord.


yes i am going to post pictures as soon as i get a new camera. i have allready build the plans but dont know what to build it of. something cheap and easy to work with.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

this is what i am gonna base the body of.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

1. Holy shit that's big.
2. I look forward to seeing your stompy killy spiky titans.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice to see another person doing a large CSM army, i have 10k points and not one super heavy yet, good luck to ya.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

just thought i should updater.

so fare i have

-abaddon the despoiler

-20 csm

-1 rhino

-1 defiler

-1 predator

-terminator lord with two lightning claws.

-1 daemon prince

i have allso finish the plans for the warlord. 

thats all for now.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

kharn_the_blood_god said:


> thanks for the name (hound of oblivion, how thit you come up with such a cool name) thanks for the support.


I write Fairytale as one of my hobbies so I'm used of making up names.  Might try a Warhammer Novel sometime in the future :grin:


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

update time.
tomorrow i am going to buy a new Camera, so i can take pictures of my Warlord.
i havent got anything new because Cristmas is coming soon, so i dont want to buy anything.

cant wait for christmas.:santa:


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> I write Fairytale as one of my hobbies so I'm used of making up names.  Might try a Warhammer Novel sometime in the future :grin:




is it possibly to download your novel/fairytale,i will love to read it.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

yanlou said:


> Nice to see another person doing a large CSM army, i have 10k points and not one super heavy yet, good luck to ya.


10k awesome, got any pictures.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

kharn_the_blood_god said:


> is it possibly to download your novel/fairytale,i will love to read it.


They are in swedish and awaits to be published as soon as I got a few more. Maybe if they would be a success they translate them into english :so_happy:


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> They are in swedish and awaits to be published as soon as I got a few more. Maybe if they would be a success they translate them into english :so_happy:


hope so, i cant really read swedish


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

so UPDATE TIME

so i got allot of new warhammer 40k stuff.

here is the list

-1x Shrine of The Aquil 

-1x Sanctum Imperialis

-1x vindicator

and

-1x Fortress of Redemption

so yearh i got allot of stuff. 

for my warlord i havent started yet but i will do soon.

so this was all for now and if you want to se my blog then go to http://jthewargammer.blogspot.com/

so what thit you get for christmas.


----------

